# Bill Gleason in Hawaii 2014



## Chris Li (Jun 4, 2014)

If anybody's interested, I posted some photos from Bill Gleason's seminar last weekend at Aiki Kai o Kona in Kailua-Kona, Hawaii.

Enjoy!

Chris


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 4, 2014)

Very cool!  Thanks!


----------



## Brian King (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I enjoy Sensei Gleason's work and WOW what great locations. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Buka (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice pictures, gives a great feel. Thanks for posting them.


----------

